# Cycling near Warrenton VA?



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Hello- I just found out I will be at a two-week training for work, this summer (July), near Warrenton, VA.

Looks like it should be a neat area for riding in whatever spare time they give me. Any suggestions for rides in the area?

It looks like Mannasas Battlefield is in the area. Would a bike tour of this battlefield area be a good way to tour the battlefield? Any other historic or scenic areas?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Check the Potomac Pedalers.*



PJay said:


> Hello- I just found out I will be at a two-week training for work, this summer (July), near Warrenton, VA.
> 
> Looks like it should be a neat area for riding in whatever spare time they give me. Any suggestions for rides in the area?
> 
> It looks like Mannasas Battlefield is in the area. Would a bike tour of this battlefield area be a good way to tour the battlefield? Any other historic or scenic areas?


http://www.bikepptc.org/

Every weekend there are several club rides out of Warrenton. Note though that there is a big difference between Warrenton and "Near Warrenton". West and South of Warrenton is where the good riding generally is. North or East and you quickly get into DC Suburbs including the area around Manassas/Bull Run battlefield which are not all that nice for bicycles.

Now if you are staying in Airlie life is going to be good.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Yes in Airlie-*

Yes, I will be in Airlie!
Thanks for the info.
I think I will rent a bike from somewhere - it costs too much to ship, unless you already own your own case.

If anyone wants to rent me (at a rate lower than the bike shops) a road bike, 54- 56 cm, for two weeks mid-July, let me know. I'll pack my pedals, saddle, and a few tools. I am not too picky, as long as it is safe, i.e., in working order, with no decaying layers of carbon fiber or broken welds on stell frame.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*ridiculous map airlie-*

can someone confirm that this map from the airlie conf center is skewed 70 degrees couter-clockwise from reality?


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*Skewed, yes. 66 runs east-west*

You shouldn't have too much trouble finding nice roads. Get a more detailed map and look for the three digit roads (i.e. 702). Lots of horse farms in that neck of the woods. Middleburg is a nice place for a bit to eat, but like MB1 says, don't go any further east or north.



PJay said:


> can someone confirm that this map from the airlie conf center is skewed 70 degrees couter-clockwise from reality?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*thanx!*

thanx for the info everyone. I ended up giving up on the bike ride idea - I was in a two week training workshop that kept us very busy. At the Airlie conference center, they had some bulletproof fixies that I rode a bit. These were heavier and slower than a typical cruiser - truly bulletproof.

So, I went to plan B jogging to keep in shape (cuz the food was gourmet breakfast lunch dinner).

I was throwing the frisbee one day with another guy at this training deal, and a group of riders passed by. I was jealous.

We did hike Old Rag, nearby in Shenendoah.

It was disappointing not to ride. That makes it tempting to get a bike friday.


----------



## Tom Ligon (Jul 1, 2003)

The LBS "Bike Stop Warrenton" on 4th St, old town Warrenton, is the starting point for a brisk road loop every Tuesday at 6-6:30 PM. The "slow group" leaves at 6, and I try to join them at about their 10 mile point ... I've finally gotten to the point I can hang with them. The "fast group" blasts out at 6:30 ... hard-bitten road racers who leave their dead behind.

Leaving Warrenton by a short rail-trail called the Greenway takes you out to Auburn Rd. Stay on that until it becomes Rogues Rd. At Casanova, Rogues jogs left about 50 yards, then right again. It ends at Meetz ... go right about half a mile to Balls Mill. Left on Balls Mill, a couple of miles to Green. Right on Green, and in a few miles there is a fork. Bear right on the fork, go to the end of Green at Meetz. Left on Meetz a couple of miles until you hit Auburn again, left to get to the Greenway and back to the Bike Stop. The loop is about 24 miles of some of the prettiest roads you could dream of, and I could show you a connecting loop of 105 miles of the same.


----------

